# How to fix boo-boo around recessed light



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

No need to tape that, just skim and sand it smooth


----------



## jonhayden (Jun 27, 2012)

So just build up a little mud on the inside edge? I only need about 1/8" more so the trim covers it.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

tape would add a lot of strength for those times your changing a bulb and it a little tight, and no worry about the plug falling out.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Jon... Having a little problem seeing the picture correctly,,, you said 1/8 inch,,,, but looks like maybe 1" @ about 4 or 5 o'clock.

Also, are you going to texture your ceiling.... makes a difference as to the repair


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jonhayden said:


> So just build up a little mud on the inside edge? I only need about 1/8" more so the trim covers it.


That is all I would do. I am assuming the fixture is attached to something and not just hanging in the hole.:whistling2:


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

+1, just use the hot mix mud and fill the gap. For the last coat, I would use premix mud, like dust control, just to make it easy to sand. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jonhayden (Jun 27, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Jon... Having a little problem seeing the picture correctly,,, you said 1/8 inch,,,, but looks like maybe 1" @ about 4 or 5 o'clock.
> 
> Also, are you going to texture your ceiling.... makes a difference as to the repair


I meant to say that it sticks about 1/8" outside the trim ring of the light. The trim will come out about 1", but the mistake comes out about 1 1/8". The ceiling will _*not*_ have a texture. I want a nice smooth ceiling.

Thanks


----------



## jonhayden (Jun 27, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> +1, just use the hot mix mud and fill the gap. For the last coat, I would use premix mud, like dust control, just to make it easy to sand.
> Mike Hawkins


What is "hot mix" mud? Is that something I can find at the big box stores? I'm guessing this isn't the standard all purpose compound I'll be using for the joints.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## jonhayden (Jun 27, 2012)

chrisn said:


> That is all I would do. I am assuming the fixture is attached to something and not just hanging in the hole.:whistling2:


HaHa! Yes, it's those standard HALO lights that attach between the joists. Ultimately, just putting in some mud would be ideal.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Jon... Just my opinion.... but as you want an untextured ceiling, and a "fill" that won't be cracking over time... I would not trust just mud (hot mix which is speed set available any big box or regular mud) to hold onto your "lip" w/o some support.

I'd take a small piece of wood.... like off a paint mixing paddle... drill a couple of holes in it for the mud to penetrate and hold.... dab some adhesive on it's ends (liq nails or epoxy for fast set)... and slip it in the hole such that the glue grabs backside of drywall....

let it set... then fill/mud it.... it'll be sturdy enough so you can sand it flat

Best.... and GO BRONCOS this year

Peter


----------



## jonhayden (Jun 27, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I'd take a small piece of wood.... like off a paint mixing paddle... drill a couple of holes in it for the mud to penetrate and hold.... dab some adhesive on it's ends (liq nails or epoxy for fast set)... and slip it in the hole such that the glue grabs backside of drywall....
> 
> let it set... then fill/mud it.... it'll be sturdy enough so you can sand it flat
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion Peter. I *think* I understand what you're saying. The problem is that the gasket and metal frame of the can light is flush with the existing drywall backing. So I can't shove anything in to the hole to hold a piece of drywall if that makes sense...the metal frame of the can would prevent it. Now maybe what I could do is put some liquid nails on the metal frame (remove the rubber gasket first) and glue a piece of drywall to the metal frame. And then I can just mud the joint.

I'm a Steelers fan in Broncos country


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

jonhayden said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Peter. I *think* I understand what you're saying. The problem is that the gasket and metal frame of the can light is flush with the existing drywall backing. So I can't shove anything in to the hole to hold a piece of drywall if that makes sense...the metal frame of the can would prevent it. Now maybe what I could do is put some liquid nails on the metal frame (remove the rubber gasket first) and glue a piece of drywall to the metal frame. And then I can just mud the joint. (Maybe... Guess I can't actually see it)
> 
> *I'm a Steelers fan in Broncos country*


Oh.... then screw your ceiling:thumbup:

Jon... I just mean across that little lip you'll be worried about... from the back/framing side of the drywall... as if you were in/had an attic with access to the backside.... just enough to give the mud some backing streangth/support.

Best

Peter


----------



## jonhayden (Jun 27, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Oh.... then screw your ceiling:thumbup:
> 
> Jon... I just mean across that little lip you'll be worried about... from the back/framing side of the drywall... as if you were in/had an attic with access to the backside.... just enough to give the mud some backing streangth/support.
> 
> ...


Gotcha! Just not sure how to get to the framing side now since I don't have access. It's only about a 1/8" gap I could squeeze a piece of wood in...unless I make the hole bigger. Actually, I might not even have a gap because the can light frame that the drywall sits on might come out even further than what my light trim covers. So the hole is bigger than my trim, but smaller than the can light metal frame the drywall sits on. I think you can see in the picture that it's all metal in the hole.

Also, I was just at home depot and is the hot mud the same thing as a bag of 5 minute setting compound?

Thanks again!


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

jonhayden said:


> Also, I was just at home depot and is the hot mud the same thing as a bag of 5 minute setting compound?
> 
> Thanks again!


Yes it is. It also comes in longer time increments. It will start to cure in 5 minutes so work fast.


----------



## jonhayden (Jun 27, 2012)

djlandkpl said:


> Yes it is. It also comes in longer time increments. It will start to cure in 5 minutes so work fast.


Great, thanks!


----------

